# Having a good old ear scratch?



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

I noticed one of my mice grooming and she was having a "good old dig" in her ear, I thought it was normal.. But I just want to double check as another mouse has been doing it... I can't see anything in their ears? Are they just delving deep??


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

May be mites because they are had to see or your beading...


----------



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

Unfortunatley, our Vet confirmed they do have mites/fleas. 
Went to the shop and got two products:

Johnson's Insecticidal Shampoo for Small Animals
mylittlefriend Mite Spray

I am kinda testing them both out to see what works best. Neither way is pleasing any of my mice, the all look very miffed at either being sprayed or bathed (which is hard btw, so wriggly when wet!). :lol: Ah well for there own good they should stop escaping!

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

No problem, but one thing that isn't recomened by a lot of mouse people if to give mice baths EVER. Because they can catch ammonia easily that way which would give you more health problems. But maybe if you dried them throughly first


----------



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

Our problem his miraculously gone away...

I found bathing was better over the spray for the younger generations. I used lukewarm water in the bath with the solution. And they *were *shivering but after a brief blast on a low setting of the hairdryer and a supervised warm up in the airing cupboard they were fine.

Someone recently recommended silica dust to me, any one else know have any thoughts on this method?


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh well that's good. Just make sure they are completly dry when giving them a bath, but it sounds like you have been doing that


----------

